# Fork for Psychlo-X



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Just ordered a Psychlo-X and am already going through the usual anxiety waiting for a Moots. 3rd time and it doesn't get any easier. Anyhow, I have great experience with the Easton SLX on Moots road bikes, but am looking for suggestions on a Psychlo. And post some builds too if anyone has them! Psychlo pics are hard to come by.


----------



## Streetking (Jan 5, 2007)

...something like that


----------



## Beerman (Sep 9, 2005)

Okay, that is awesome, where does one find a fork like that?


----------

